# Vetassess - internal auditor - anzsco: 221214 - what questions they ask?



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am applying to VETASSESS for INTERNAL AUDITOR, ANZSCO: 221214 skill assessment. I have an experience of around 4 years and 4 months and I am still in the same occupation, same organization.

I would like to know what questions do they usually ask or how do they verify the assessment? Your help / experiences would indeed be very much grateful to me.  I am being confused a bit.

I have provided them with the reference of CHIEF OPERATING OFFICER (COO) of the company.

Please share you experience with VETASSESS! Thanks a lot guys. Seeking your guidance :confused2:.

Cheers!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

No one to respond? :-(


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey..if it is on the company letter head and has a stamp authorised signatory than shld be fine 

Pls check on job responsibilities in you reference letters algin it to what it is metioned the IA roles as per dibp and vetasses or link to them 
Your one year will be deducted as qualifying experience as a norm 

They will 3 months apporx to process very slow
Mine took more than 3 months 
Tks,
Yogesh


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiyengar said:


> Hey..if it is on the company letter head and has a stamp authorised signatory than shld be fine
> 
> Pls check on job responsibilities in you reference letters algin it to what it is metioned the IA roles as per dibp and vetasses or link to them
> Your one year will be deducted as qualifying experience as a norm
> ...


Thank you for responding. Can you please mention when did you take the assessment with VETASSESS? Further, don't they call the employer or the applicant and ask various questions to verify? I am applying via registered MARA agent.

Thanks for your help.

Cheers!


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

I did it in april 2015 and got positive outcome on 22nd july 2015. 
I did it on my own for myself and spouse and during our assessment I didnt think vetassess did any enquiry with my employers.
Check vetasses website for job description for internal auditor -this is important part 
Clearly define on company letter head the key job responsibilities. 
I personally found Agent's are very expensive to what visa work is required to be done . It is pretty straight forward 
And well defined on the website.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yiyengar said:


> I did it in april 2015 and got positive outcome on 22nd july 2015.
> I did it on my own for myself and spouse and during our assessment I didnt think vetassess did any enquiry with my employers.
> Check vetasses website for job description for internal auditor -this is important part
> Clearly define on company letter head the key job responsibilities.
> ...


Thank you for your information. Hoping positive.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

yiyengar said:


> I did it in april 2015 and got positive outcome on 22nd july 2015.
> I did it on my own for myself and spouse and during our assessment I didnt think vetassess did any enquiry with my employers.
> Check vetasses website for job description for internal auditor -this is important part
> Clearly define on company letter head the key job responsibilities.
> ...


My husband is applying under Internal auditor. He is working with MNC bank hence HR is different and reporting manager is different. In such case, it would be difficult to get job responsibilities acknowledged from employer as Letterhead will be with HR but they would not know job resp.
What can be done in such case?


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Is he a consultant ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

deepalivg said:


> My husband is applying under Internal auditor. He is working with MNC bank hence HR is different and reporting manager is different. In such case, it would be difficult to get job responsibilities acknowledged from employer as Letterhead will be with HR but they would not know job resp.
> What can be done in such case?


HR is usually very familiar with the job responsibilities of employees so this should not be a problem.


----------



## Sowhard (Dec 25, 2015)

I am a B.com graduate, with 6 yrs 6 months experience as accountant but my VP is ready to give internal auditor as job duties on letter head.

6 yrs 9 months worked in same organization, 3 years during graduation and 3years 9 months after B.com (3year) degree

Is my qualification is & experience is enough to apply for assessment.


Plz Guide


----------



## patelk10 (Jun 7, 2016)

i am applying for internal auditor profile but my big concern is what sort of question does vetasses and assessment authorities asks ??? 
if possible can anybody guide me in preparing documents ???


----------



## patelk10 (Jun 7, 2016)

patelk10 said:


> i am applying for internal auditor profile but my big concern is what sort of question does vetasses and assessment authorities asks ???
> if possible can anybody guide me in preparing documents ???


Hello,
I am thinking of going for advisory services but before that I would like to know the content of advisory Report. If possible, can you forward me advisory Report.
I am planning to put file for internal auditor profile.


----------



## sds999 (Jul 4, 2017)

*INTERNAL AUDITOR Job Description Required - Positive Outcome*

Hi guys,

I have recently submitted my education and job description for assessment to VETASSESS but outcome came back negative. They have mentioned that my focus is mainly on financial auditing. I would like to know what are they exactly looking for and if any of you all having a positive outcome could share your job description.

I have an experience of around 4 years and 5 months and I am still in the same occupation, same organization.

Thanks a lot guys. Seeking your help.

Cheers!


----------

